# Fonεtiks



## Fonεtiks

Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## Mei

*Oops.... Happy Birthday for you!* ​


----------



## Fonεtiks

Mei said:
			
		

> *Happy Birthday for you!* ​


Thank you Mei, the only one who remembered 
Gracies


----------



## Outsider

*¡Feliz cumpleaños, FonEtiks!
​*


----------



## Fernando

Felicidades a Fonetiks, el hombre sin abuela.


----------



## Philippa

Fonεtiks said:
			
		

> ...the only one who remembered...


Feliz cumpleaños, Fonεtiks, pero ¿dónde está la fecha de hoy en tu perfil? ¡¿Cómo podemos saber?! 
Saludos
Philippa


----------



## Fonεtiks

Gracias chicos... gracias Outsider y Philippa. Una pregunta Fernando, qué significa "el hombre sin abuela"?


----------



## ILT

Feliz cumpleaños a tí....
feliz cumpleaños a tííí...
feliz cumpleaños Foonεεεεtiks
feliz cumpleaños a tí 

Tarde, pero sin sueño, felicidades, y con mis mejores deseos para que este año que comienzas sea mejor que los anteriores.

Saludos


----------



## Fernando

Fonεtiks said:
			
		

> Gracias chicos... gracias Outsider y Philippa. Una pregunta Fernando, qué significa "el hombre sin abuela"?


Cuando en España alguien se alaba a sí mismo decimos que "no tiene abuela" (dado que la abuela es quiene tendría ese papel).


----------



## Fonεtiks

ah ok, gracias por la explicación... Pensaba que tenía que ver con mi abuelita


----------

